# What does a Rescue do exactly with the dog?



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Is it normal practice to take a dog and then put them on Craigslist? Are you suppose to list the issues with the dog and say youre a rescue?

I ask because we had this stray dog, Harlee, come into our yard. Tried finding her owners. Nothing. Posted her on Cl. Nothing. Called rescues and everyone was full. Finally found one (a legit one). We took her there yesterday and what do you know? Today shes "meg". 

Heres what the ad says:
Meg is a 7 year old Beagle, 13 inch and about 25 lbs. She is smart, very cute, affectionate and loves to eat. Meg's perfect home would be with adult(s) who will give her lots of treats and affection. Meg needs to be an only dog. She is up-to-date on all shots, housebroken and knows general commands (sit, stay, dance, shake hands, lay and roll over). Meg will make a great friend. 

First of all theres NO way shes 7 and they neglect to mention she seemed as though she was abused. Plus theres NO way in 24hrs she was doing commands. Here she cowarded (sp?) in the corner. Plus she also got along great with our dogs and cats. 

Is this normal? What should I do if anything?


----------



## doggiecrossing (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you sure it is the same Beagle? Did you let the rescue know what you observed from the dog while in your care? Most people that adopt from rescues or shelters are aware that there will be some training involved. Two of our dogs came from shelters and all required training and housebreaking. Even dogs that are previously trained, when they go in to different situations/owners they may require some retraining. My opinion is I would not do anything as I am sure the rescue is trying to find the dog a loving forever home.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

it is the same dog. That why i wasnt sure why they wouldnt say she had been abused or anything. I mean i cant really do anything, but Im peeved that i took her in for the bit i did and thats all this "rescue" ended up doing for her. Thats not fair to her.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, IMO, on petfinder or craigslist (yes, some reputable rescues do list on craigslist) rescues generally won't talk about downfalls of the dog. They want interest sparked and the dog talked up without lieing. It wouldn't surprise me that they didn't say she had been abused or was scared there, but I would expect them to let potential adopters know about it. Our rescue does it this way. We will generally hint at the fact that she may need a "calm leader" or that she's a "little shy" just so people may get the gist, but elaborate fully once someone comes to look. 

We don't want to say, "Yeah, there's this young hound who's probably young and wild, and she's really shy and doesn't like people, she was proably beat as a puppy and doesn't look at you now, and she pees everywhere and doesn't know how to do anything." 

So we say "Meg is a sweet hound mix with an adorable face to fall in love with. She'd do best in a single-dog household where her owner can spend time making her feel loved after the life she's been through. She seems to respond well to basic commands, but would need ongoing, steady, calm training to become the best dog possible."

kwim? If they are blatantly lieing about the commands though, I would be a little worried. Are you SURE she didn't know them? Perhaps all of the dogs in your home just had her freaked? It's possible that the rescue is just bad at guessing age, too. If she's fat, has a dull coat, bad teeth from bad nutrition, etc. they may be gauging her age higher than it really is.


----------

